# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Szukam dobrego stomatologa, najlepiej z własna pracownia protetyczna

## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak w temacie  :Smile:  Jestescie mi w stanie polecic coś w Warszawie lub jej okolicach?

----------


## Karaoke

Ja się leczę w najnowocześniejszym gabinecie Optident, protetyka to mnie dopiero czeka - możesz przejrzeć ich stronkę w necie.

----------


## beauty56

W okolicach Warszawy polecam klinikę Dormed. Jestem ich stałą klientką i zawsze wychodzę z uśmiechem na ustach mimo, że kiedyś bałam się panicznie stomatologa, a uśmiech dzięki nim mam naprawdę piękny  :Wink:  Jeśli chcesz wiedzieć coś więcej pytaj śmiało :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zaliczyłam już chyba większość dentystów w tym mieście i ciągle szukam, a to głównie, ze względu na moje dziecko, które jeśli kogoś nie polubi, to nie ma siły żeby poszło drugi raz... mieliśmy kiedyś panią stomatolog, którą mały lubił, ale niestety wyprowadził się do innego miasta... Teraz byliśmy właśnie w tym Dormedzie i nawet synek nie narzekał, pani była miła i umiała zagadać dziecko, więc mi się wszystko podobała, ale zobaczymy czy mały zechce iść drugi raz  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słuchaj, ja też miałem problem ze znalezieniem dobrego protetyka w Warszawie, ale na szczęście znajomi polecili mi Q-dent na ul. Skierniewickiej (adres znajdziesz na ich stronie Qdent Warszawa). Teraz mam naprawdę dobrze zrobione korony, nawet nikt by nie poznał, że są to sztuczne zęby. W tym gabinecie mają bardzo profesjonalne podejście do pacjentów. Pani doktor, która robiła i żeby była przemiła, profesjonalna (chciał zrobić dobrze a nie szybko) no i z tego co się dowiedziałem miała specjalizacje z protetyki. Podsumowując jestem naprawdę zadowolony.

----------


## kordent

Ja polecam dr Rodak i dr Marciniaka w Zielonce na ul. Lipowej 6 i w Warszawie na Korotyńskiego 23. Endodoncja pod mikroskopem, implanty, zachowawcza, protetyka. Bardzo dobre podejście do dzieci ma jeszcze dr Marczak, która przyjmuje w Zielonce.
tel. 22 781 96 35

----------


## Arowana14

Dobry sprzęt na pewno posiada klinika Dental-Design z Pruszkowa (koło Warszawy). Mają oni w zasadzie samej najnowszej generacji sprzęty, bardzo wysoki poziom leczenia. A co do konkretnego lekarza to ja od jakiegoś czasu leczę się u Pani Aleksandry Gnyszki. Bardzo dobry stomatolog, każdemu ją polecam.

----------


## riba

jak z własną pracownią protetyczną, to polecam wspomniany Dormed. Mają świetny sprzęt, np najnowocześniejszą frezarkę dzięki której wszystkie prace przebiegają znacznie szybciej. Do tego ceny zabiegów protetycznych są naprawdę atrakcyjne! No i jakość oczywiście rewelacyjna  :Smile:

----------


## kalmer

Zapytaj własnych znajomych, tutaj dostaniesz tylko masę reklam. Ktoś z rodziny, a może koledzy - na pewno mają dobrego i taniego specjalistę.
Chociaż jak wiadomo - znalezienie takiego wcale proste nie jest.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie jestem z Warszawy i trudno mi doradzać. Ja leczę się w klinice Rojek Dental w Olsztynie. Poleciłam to miejsce już wielu moim znajomym i wszyscy byli zadowoleni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystkim poszukującym dobrego stomatologa polecam klinikę Bo-dental w Warszawie. Mają własną pracownię protetyczną. Klinika mieści się na Międzyborskiej 60/62 (Praga Południe) a ostatnio otworzyli drugą na Ulicy Kameliowej 12  (Warszawa-Wesoła). O tej Klinice dowiedziałam się z pracy z plecenia i też śmiało polecam ją innym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też leczę się w Pruszkowie, w klinice Dental-Design Jaworska. Mają tam w zasadzie wszystko. Sale są wyposażone w najnowszy sprzęt. I co ważne pracują tam nie tylko stomatolodzy, ale również jest świetny chirurg. Kadra jest naprawdę najwyższych lotów, w zasadzie każdy może tam poszczycić się światowymi kursami. Ja leczę się u Pani Jaworskiej, prowadzi u mnie całościowe leczenie - jestem bardzo zadowolona.  Ja ze swojej strony serdecznie polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Doktor Jaworska jest naprawdę świetna. W tym roku zdobyła II miejsce w rankingu dentystów 2014. Leczę się u niej od miesiąca i jestem zachwycona!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak wyżej. Ja polecam akurat stoamtologów z corten medic. Nie wiem jak u nich z innymi specjalizacjami, ale stomatologia to tam naprawdę wysoki poziom

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja chodzę do przychodni na Pradze Ferreus atmosfera i dobra pracownia protetyki, jest tam protetyk Bartosz Mulawa, bardzo sympatyczny facet a do tego kompetentny

----------


## K_Alicja

Chodzę do nich do stomatologa i ginekologa. Szeroki wybór specjalistów, osoby z doświadczeniem i z powołaniem. Podczas zabiegów można zapomnieć o bólu. Każdy lekarz tłumaczy co będzie robił i można spokojnie poddać się zabiegowi. Obecnie skusiłam się na Wybielanie zębów w gabinecie lampą Realwhite i jestem zadowolona !

----------


## bialy kiel

Ja polecam klinike stomatologiczna Kardent w Grójcu okolice Warszawy z własnym laboratorium protetyki dentystycznej.Sa najlepsi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja znam dobrego protetyka w Wałbrzychu. Przymuje w centrum Dentarama i ma swoja pracownię. Wiec na pewno będzie w stanie udzielić skutecznej pomocy. Ja jestem zadowolona z jego pomocy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w Iławie i Ostródzie dobrzy i doświadczeni stomatolodzy przyjmują w przychodni Jardent. Od lat do  nich chodze i zawsze wychodze zadowolona.  Ostatnio byłam nawet na wyrwaniu zębów u nich i o dizwo nie było tak strasznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem ze Zgorzelca, ale za każdym razem jeżdżę do wrocławskiego Unident Union. Wstawiano mi tam zresztą kilka implantów zębowych i musze powiedziec, że jakośc usług naprawde świetna. Nie odczuwam żadnego dyskomfoprtu przy gryzieniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam. Gabinet DENTYŚCI. Ursynów. Al. Ken 51 lok U01 Super lekarze. Ceny przystępne.  Tel. 881202336 .Ja Lecze się u dr Kulas.

----------


## ola1113

na pradze bardzo dobre centrum medyczne vita-medica.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam świetną stomatolog dr. Marię Stenkę, która przyjmuje w Stenka Clinic w Wilanowie. Chodzę tam z moim dzieckiem. Ceny nie są zaporowe a udało się uratować już nie jeden ząb  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdecydowanie mogę polecić Dental Clinic w Józefowie.

----------


## goścć

Polecam Bożenę Hoffman - a prowadzi ona swój gabinet na ulicy Wałowej 7. Bardzo doświadczona dentystka, profesjonalna, no i świetnie wykształcona - wcześniej była nauczycielem akademickim, do tego ma doktorat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam świetną stomatolog dr. Marię Stenkę, która przyjmuje w Stenka Clinic w Wilanowie. Chodzę tam z moim dzieckiem. Ceny nie są zaporowe a udało się uratować już nie jeden ząb



Ja mieszkam w Wilanowie! A orientujesz się, czy w Stenka Clinic robią znieczulenie gazem? Moja córka z pewnością nie da sobie zrobić zastrzyku, strasznie się boi... Szukam dobrego stomatologa w okolicy, który poratuje moje dziecko.

----------


## Wojtas40

Marek Rybicki, to mój wybór od 4 czy 5 lat. Super chirurg szczękowy. Wiadomo, że niektóre rzeczy muszą kosztować, ale za taką jakość i za tak ważny element życia wolę zapłacić niż po chwili znów szukać innego lekarza. Ma on dość dużą renomę bo ciągle jest w wyjazdach na sympozjach z powodu swojej klasy leczenia  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mieszkam w Wilanowie! A orientujesz się, czy w Stenka Clinic robią znieczulenie gazem? Moja córka z pewnością nie da sobie zrobić zastrzyku, strasznie się boi... Szukam dobrego stomatologa w okolicy, który poratuje moje dziecko.



Tak, w Stenka Clinic maja aparat do sedacji - znieczulają gazem. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Organizator Jan

Masz problemy z zębami? Skomplikowane leczenie, droga protetyka,  implanty? Chcesz bardzo tanio i dobrze? Zaraz za polską granicą. Pomogę! Połowa polskiej ceny! Dzwoń 503 434 054 i pogadamy o szczegółach! 
Świetne materiały, sprawdzeni i kompetentni lekarze, doskonała europejska jakość a przy okazji fajna wycieczka  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Dental-Design Jaworska w Warszawie, na Ursynowie mają własną pracownię protetyczną, więc na miejscu można sobie dobrać kolor z technikiem, nie trzeba nigdzie jeździć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, w Stenka Clinic maja aparat do sedacji - znieczulają gazem. Pozdrawiam!



Ciekawe jak to jest przy tym znieczuleniu gazem. Nigdy z tego nie korzystałam. Ciekawe jakie mają w Stenka Clinic ceny aparatów ortodontycznych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam Twój NOwy Uśmiech przy ul. Wiatracznej 27 lok U1. Mają pracownie i na miejscu jak trzeba dopracowują estetykę. Polecam i pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja znam bardzo dobry gabinet stomatologiczny w Lublinie na Lwowskiej 6.  Super lecza ząbki i całkowicie bezboleśnie i za przyzwoite pieniążki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam moja Pani doktor w esthe dent. Pani dr Magdalena Pieniążek. super osoba, bardzo życzliwa i usmiechennieta, przemila jesli chodzi o obsluge klienta. ja juz do niej chodze od ponad roku i jestem mega zadowlolona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W każdym gabinecie stomatologicznym nie powinno zabraknąć dobrej klasy rękawiczek lateksowych. Ja do swojego gabinetu zamawiam je w tej firmie essenticare - Katowicka 139 w Bielsku-Białej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też miałam okazję korzystać z pomocy dentystycznej w Dental -u w Lublinie na Lwowskiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również miałam okazję korzystać z usług sklepu z rękawiczkami lateksowymi. Bardzo lubię z nim współpracować bo rękawiczki sa na czas i w bardzo dobre cenie.

----------


## Kamiks87

A skąd jesteś? Bo w Warszawie odradzam dentalux. Lepiej poszukać czegoś solidnego niż iść tak do pierwszego lepszego miejsca. Ja się tak naciąłem.

----------

